# tear in pants



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

stitch it up quick, unless u have rip-stop


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Are they waterproof? If you don't seal it properly you'll find your butt all wet. My pants split last year and I tried to repair them...and I ended up just having to buy new ones. What a pain.


----------

